
Buyer Beware: Hollywood Special Effects Now Permeate Property Listings - sizzle
https://www.wsj.com/articles/home-sellers-doctored-photos-challenge-buyers-bots-11551708001
======
ChrisGranger
[https://outline.com/avH5Lr](https://outline.com/avH5Lr)

I don't really understand this. If I showed up to look at a property with my
agent and it didn't look anything like the photos in the ad, I would be angry
that my time was wasted. It'd guarantee I wouldn't be interested in buying.

Are there really enough "sight unseen" buyers that these deceptive ads are
still worthwhile?

~~~
Gibbon1
I think I saw an article... I did I did see an article!!

> Sight-Unseen in 2017: 35% of Home buyers Bid on a Home Before Seeing it in
> Person

[https://www.redfin.com/blog/2018/02/sight-unseen-
in-2017.htm...](https://www.redfin.com/blog/2018/02/sight-unseen-in-2017.html)

I've seen hundreds of home photo's on real estate sites. Almost all of them
are heavily edited.

Tip: Get the disclosures before looking at the house. And also understand
disclosures are to protect the seller not you.

Tip: Put your bid at the last minute and check disclosures right before. I've
seen realtors drop bad news at 11pm Sunday with bids due 8am Monday.

